# Duck House



## Ohiogal

After some thought and some roadside salvaging, I put together this duck house for my Pekins, that are now living on my pond. They were SO HAPPY to get out of the pen with the shallow water pans I had for their "pond"! 

Here's a pic of the duck house floating on the pond, with them in front of it.









I put a gravity feeder on it, made out of a plastic water jug from Walmart and an old unused piece of sink plumbing pipe, so that I can visually check the contents and know when to refill the grain for them. They are currently on the raft and eating grain I put out there, so I know they can get on the gangplank and navigate the raft.

Just some thoughts for you guys, who want ducks, just don't want to feed the coyotes. This is moored in the center of the water of my pond, provides shelter and food and is easy to "service" from the edge of the pond.










Gravity feeder:










Inside feed pan and "mouth" of pipe:


----------



## Rocktown Gal

Awesome. I love it.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart

Nice!


----------



## Judy in IN

Wow! So....what is the raft made of?


----------



## Ohiogal

Its the lid to an old portable hot tub!
Any type of compressed foam would do. The biggest challenge is finding something that will float and be stable in the water.


----------



## GrannyCarol

Wow! That is way cool. That looks like a lot of fun for both ducks and you.


----------



## HorseGirl31

That is SO COOL! NIce job, I LOVE IT! My girls would adore something like that, but we don't have a pond so the kiddie pool will have to do.....


----------



## fishhead

That's pretty clever.

Is that exposed foam? My ducks and geese LOVE to nibble on foam so if it is you may want to cover it. They even sneak into the garage to tear up styrofoam coolers.


----------



## Ohiogal

Its exposed, but not "nippable". Its really very tough, bonded stuff. That cover is built to withstand heat and a lot of moisture. Its not the same type of foam as a cooler would have. Its more like "fabric" bonded together. Very tough and durable stuff and UV resistant, too.
In the last couple of days, I've watched them jump up on the deck and help themselves to the grain I put on there. This morning they launche themselves from the end of the ramp which just sinks into the water when their weight hits the end.
Ducks are definetely a LOT smarter than chickens!


----------

